# Hyatt ROFR-Info Needed



## DAman (Oct 20, 2011)

Does anyone have any recent information about what will pass Hyatt's ROFR? 

I am trying to negotiate a purchase at either Highlands Inn, High Sierra, or Pinon Pointe. The problem is if I make too good a deal for me will it pass Hyatt's ROFR.

Any input would be appreciated.

DAman


----------



## ondeadlin (Oct 20, 2011)

I highly doubt Hyatt is exercising ROFR on anything but Diamond weeks, and even then only at select resorts.  I know Diamond weeks at Pinon Point have passed for between $8,000 and $10,000.  I have never recently heard of ROFR being exercised.


----------



## Sullco2 (Oct 21, 2011)

There was a recent Hyatt Windward Pointe sale on Ebay for under $1500.  Or at least that's what Ebay represented.  That should never pass ROFR.


----------



## jghall (Oct 21, 2011)

*ROFR*

Just purchased Key West Beach Club for less than $1200, they did not exercise ROFR


----------



## heathpack (Oct 21, 2011)

jghall said:


> Just purchased Key West Beach Club for less than $1200, they did not exercise ROFR



What season & size unit?


----------



## Sullco2 (Oct 22, 2011)

With all due respect, what does it matter what season it was?  If it was Beach House, they're all 2/2's.  The mf is $950 a year, the lowest point total is 1300 Hyatt Points which will get you anywhere anytime in Interval International in a 2 Bedroom, but which can provide two II vacations if you take smaller units.

It's Hyatt in Key West, for gosh sakes.  Buy them if they're not exercising ROFR.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 22, 2011)

Sullco2 said:


> With all due respect, what does it matter what season it was?



Uh, because it makes a HUGE difference if you are wanting to trade internally with Hyatt.

Therefore most people would be willing to pay way more for a diamond than a bronze week.

H


----------



## jghall (Oct 23, 2011)

*ROFR*

1300 pt week 23....good entry into Hyatt system for me


----------



## Sullco2 (Oct 23, 2011)

Uh, The point was that even a Bronze week at that ridiculous price is a total steal.
I can't believe Hyatt would not buy that back. Clearly an oversight.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 23, 2011)

Sullco2 said:


> Uh, The point was that even a Bronze week at that ridiculous price is a total steal.
> I can't believe Hyatt would not buy that back. Clearly an oversight.



I guess we will just have to agree to disagree.  I can't imagine a scenario in which I personally would buy a bronze week other than to use each year.  To each his own.

H


----------



## JeffW (Oct 23, 2011)

What makes bronze (and similiar low-point) weeks 'dogs' is that the maintenance fees aren't per points, but per weeks.  So, for a given Beach House week, the annual fees for a 1300 pt Bronze week would be the same as for a 2200 pt Diamond week.  If you then figure out the $/pt cost, you'll likely see that to a degree, regardless of the purchase price difference between different-season weeks, the TCO (Total Cost of Ownership) will eventually value the higher-point weeks.

Plus, a main reason for getting a Hyatt week is to do internal Hyatt exchanges.  Having only 1300 points (Bronze week) severally limits how many weeks are available to you (unless of course you don't mind trading down to a 1br or studio).

Jeff


----------



## ondeadlin (Oct 23, 2011)

JeffW said:


> Plus, a main reason for getting a Hyatt week is to do internal Hyatt exchanges.  Having only 1300 points (Bronze week) severally limits how many weeks are available to you (unless of course you don't mind trading down to a 1br or studio).



I'm generally in accord with you here, which is why I bought a diamond week.  

BUT ... if you're looking for a II trader, a Hyatt bronze week at +/- $2000 is a great purchase IMO.  Think about it - it's going to have trading power equal to the best Marriott-type weeks, but your entry price is extremely low.  And you're not going to take much of a loss when you sell it.  I'm actually surprised the bronze/silver weeks don't go for more given their strength in II.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 23, 2011)

ondeadlin said:


> I'm generally in accord with you here, which is why I bought a diamond week.
> 
> BUT ... if you're looking for a II trader, a Hyatt bronze week at +/- $2000 is a great purchase IMO.  Think about it - it's going to have trading power equal to the best Marriott-type weeks, but your entry price is extremely low.  And you're not going to take much of a loss when you sell it.  I'm actually surprised the bronze/silver weeks don't go for more given their strength in II.




Yes, I do want to mention that there is a viable strategy to buying a bronze week (as Ond and I have previously discussed in the exchanging forum), I just personally would not do it (nor is it a complete no-brainer to buy the bronze as Sullco implied).  It really depends very much on one's individual situation- are you looking to hold long term or short?  Will you use the unit, and if not, where will you trade it- HVC or II.  Is a diamond, platinum or gold week even an option financially?  How much will it cost you to travel to your unit?  What unit is it?

Just didn't want to disparage the EBay purchase, it might be absolutely the best purchase for certain circumstances and we can all agree the purchase price ain't bad!

H


----------



## ondeadlin (Oct 25, 2011)

2000 point week for $5,335 on eBay with Buy It Now and, no, I don't expect ROFR will be exercised.

Great time to get into the Hyatt system IMO.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230691296743&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## heathpack (Oct 25, 2011)

ondeadlin said:


> 2000 point week for $5,335 on eBay with Buy It Now and, no, I don't expect ROFR will be exercised.
> 
> Great time to get into the Hyatt system IMO.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230691296743&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123



That is an EOY week, so translated to every year cost is actually $10,670.

Horizon view unit.

MF $1200+ per use.

But still an interesting listing in many ways.

H


----------

